# Approximate cost of long stay sites over winter abroad..



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

Just in case we do manage to sell our business before the spring, how much are we talking to stay somewhere lovely and sunny and warm for the winter period????


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi the site we were on in Portugal last winter was around £50 a week with electric and water if you stayed 7 nights or more.


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

I am soooo there!


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

390 euros per month in Benidorm inc 4 units of electric per day if you stay more than a month last winter. lot warmer than Portugal.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

sideways said:


> 390 euros per month in Benidorm inc 4 units of electric per day if you stay more than a month last winter. lot warmer than Portugal.


 And probably a lot busier too :wink: we loved the sense of space etc on the way there we were heading for Spain until a couple that were returning and had just toured Spain and Portugal told us to go to Portugal and that it was like Greece used to be.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

How does 70 dirhams a night sound in Morocco(7 euros )...come just as soon as you have sold !!

Jenny


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Camping Fuengirola, 354 euros p.m. for long stay. 6amp EHU, own water and grey waste point.
Internet 25 euros p.m.
Sunshine, priceless.
Pete 8)


----------

